# flea and tick prevention



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

eace:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I do not use any flea/tick products on my pups. I live in a very rural area & have deer, fox etc on my porch eating the plants. My girls run on a 1 acre area with an electric fence. What I do is have my lawn care company treat (I think) 4 times a year for the ticks. In all the years I have had them, I found only 1 wood tick on Lily, and never a deer tick. I have never had a problem with fleas but I dont take mine in public a lot, or to a dog park where they could get them. If you dont either, you might consider the lawn treatment.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I use frontline Plus this year flea where bad and yoda was flea free works great the frontline plus you can bathe your animals and it wont wash off .The reg frontline does wash off hope this helps . We dont have ticks here where I am at or maquitoes so there I am lucky its the darn fleas that we have lots off. And some times if we went out and he was around fleas and happens to get one on him and I see it I use adams flea spray I have to say that stuff works great.And it will also take the varnish right off your table so be careful.I found out the hard way grrrr,


----------

